# Kontakt Font?



## paoling (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi to all...! Anyone knows what font is similar to the Kontakt's standard one or if some of the selectable Kontakt fonts is actually a system font like Verdana, Georgia or so?

I need this since I'm looking for coherence between the gui parts and the Kontakt's fonts.

Thank you so much.

Paolo


----------



## mk282 (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think there are such fonts - they're likely custom-made by NI.

They are bitmap fonts actually, saved as PNG images, you can get them if you open Kontakt 4.exe with ResHacker.


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 14, 2011)

Or you can type in the desired parts into KSP and then make a screenshot of the result. That's what I did (sounds a bit stupid tough)...


----------



## mk282 (Nov 15, 2011)

That would work only with Kontakt's fonts that aren't antialiased (AA fonts use some semi-transparent pixels, so screenshoting those would mess up that transparency by mixing it with the background).


----------



## paoling (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, thank you for the answers. I tried to search the standard font on 
http://new.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/
But it gave to me Wagner Four as result, that is not so similar. 

But I'll try with the other fonts to see if there are more similar matches. Thank you


----------



## paoling (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, the main fonts in Kontakt are basically 2. With some variations about size and colour.
Verdana (PC) and Geneva (MAC) are the most similar to the 2nd font in Kontakt. I prefer Geneva, since I'm a PC user and I find Verdana too much overused. Geneva is anyway almost indistinguishable from Verdana, it's just a little more narrow. I think they are a good compromise.. Here is the Geneva font to download.
http://www.fonts101.com/fonts/view/Unca ... eneva.aspx


----------



## mk282 (Nov 15, 2011)

There are 3 font types, each with several different colors. They are all listed in the Developer's Guide.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't know if this is of any use to you, but Blake Robinson has some tips on Kontakt Fonts here:
http://dummyworld.net/media/?pageid=77


----------



## argitoth (Jun 28, 2013)

I am uploading an SVG I made with inkscape that contains Kontakt font. The SVG is made up of individual pixel-perfect squares and rectangles.

http://www.elanhickler.com/_/kontakt_font.svg (your browser should display it upon clicking.)

a-z
A-Z
0-9
symbols
"units"

If you need other characters, just type them into Kontakt script title, screen shot it, then use a vector art program (Inkscape is free) and draw pixel-sized boxes over the image. Do not attempt to use "lines" to trace by hand, do not attempt to auto-trace, do to not attempt to convert bitmap to vector. Pixel-quantized squares and rectangles is the best way to do it.

Character spacing is 1 pixel
"spacebar" spacing is 4 pixels
Vertical spacing is at least 3 pixels from the bottom so that there is one pixel space between, for example the tail of the g and the top of the A

g
A

If someone was technically savy enough, they could create a font file with this... I think....

WARNING! Not all kontakt font is the same. The kontakt font in the scripting window is mono-spaced and therefore wider than the kontakt font I copied for the above svg. That font is also just uglier. :o


----------



## argitoth (Jun 29, 2013)

colon/semicolon has 2 pixel spacing before and 1 pixel after.

semicolon has an extra pixel width, that does not count as a pixel space.


----------

